# Detailer-Quality Cleaner in the Midlands.



## RUN 41T (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi ,

Does anyone know of a detailer in the West Midlands area, also, what sort of price should i expect for a thorough clean?

Thanks

S.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Have a look here viewtopic.php?f=31&t=308899 there are a couple of suggestions. Pricewise, it all depends on how much needs doing eg swirl removal. This is just a rough guess but I would imagine somewhere between £250 and £500.

Where abouts in West Mids are you based, we have a meet in Halesowen coming up (check the events section), pop along and have a chat.


----------



## unique detailer (Jan 19, 2013)

Try this chap he knows his stuff and covers your area I do believe.

www.autodetoxdetailing.co.uk/


----------



## RUN 41T (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi, thanks for info, I'll call a few tomorrow,

I am in Stourbridge by the way, my husband has signed me up to TTOC and the forum, just getting my third TT and he thought it was about time I joined.

He likes these forums as they are good for info etc,

Thanks

Sarah.


----------



## Krystal-K (Jan 19, 2013)

unique detailer said:


> Try this chap he knows his stuff and covers your area I do believe.
> 
> http://www.autodetoxdetailing.co.uk/


I'll second that :idea:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.reflections-detailing.co.uk/ this guy is is really good, and extremely good value for money and know his stuff.
I'll be booking mine in for another service after the crap weather.


----------



## RUN 41T (Jan 18, 2013)

jonah said:


> http://www.reflections-detailing.co.uk/ this guy is is really good, and extremely good value for money and know his stuff.
> I'll be booking mine in for another service after the crap weather.


Thanks Jonah, what do they charge.?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

If you go to his website prices are there, you will also see my car on his site. I do know he's got some special deals on. Mention Rob with TT TDi black edition recommended him 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

